
Do You Know Why Google Wants to Trade Energy? - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/do-you-know-why-google-wants-to-trade-energy/
======
JacobAldridge
If you're interested in seeing just how volatile the energy markets can be, I
recommend checking out <http://www.wattclarity.com.au/>

They have a program that allows wholesale purchasers of electricity in
Australia track the real time prices (which can change by $000s in minutes);
when there's an interesting spike, they blog about it with some screenshots.

Last week prices in one State (NSW) momentarily hit $10,000/MWh while nearby
Queensland was steady at $9 (0.09% of the price).

